

News sites are fatter and slower than ever - nichodges
http://www.mondaynote.com/2015/07/13/news-sites-are-fatter-and-slower-than-ever/

======
detritus
Are you listening to this, Indie??

[http://www.independent.co.uk/](http://www.independent.co.uk/)

^ 'Guaranteed to slow down any computer'

Such a mess, sadly.

(Don't open it up in more than one tab concurrently)

